# Let's hear about your log splitter



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in the market for a log splitter. A new one. 35 tons is simply just too much. So let's see/hear how much you love/hate your fluid power splitter. Which I'm sure this is also where the wise @$$3$ will pipe up and talk about their trusty 30lb maul.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 6, 2014)

I think you should buy a 1988 Duerr 20 ton splitter. I like mine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't find my maul.


----------



## TMonter (Oct 6, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I'm in the market for a log splitter. A new one. 35 tons is simply just too much. So let's see/hear how much you love/hate your fluid power splitter. Which I'm sure this is also where the wise @$$3$ will pipe up and talk about their trusty 30lb maul.



I have a Brave XR1220/1222 and so far have been pretty happy. I've put about 12 cord through it so far.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/splitter-review-brave-xr1220-1222.113686/


----------



## Rossco (Oct 6, 2014)

Fiskars. Just lethal.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 6, 2014)

Rossco said:


> Fiskars. Just lethal.


Been there. Done that.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 6, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I think you should buy a 1988 Duerr 20 ton splitter. I like mine.



Been there. Done that.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 6, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I can't find my maul.


Maybe you shouldn't have lost it.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 6, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Been there. Done that.



Yeah. Depends on the wood. I could take a load of larch / fir / pine out in a 10th of the time a splitter could.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 6, 2014)

"Maybe you shouldn't have lost it."

Why? I have a splitter. Well actually, three of'em.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 6, 2014)

TMonter said:


> I have a Brave XR1220/1222 and so far have been pretty happy. I've put about 12 cord through it so far.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/splitter-review-brave-xr1220-1222.113686/


I see you got it Big R. Must be a fellow flyover-country resident. Nothing wrong with free popcorn and a store that lets you take mans best friend in with you!


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 6, 2014)

Rossco said:


> Yeah. Depends on the wood. I could take a load of larch / fir / pine out in a 10th of the time a splitter could.


Now I do agree with that. But where I come from there's not much of that wood around. LOTS of hard maples,  menageries of oak, and Osage orange. Id fire the furnace up before I split that by hand.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 6, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> "Maybe you shouldn't have lost it."
> 
> Why? I have a splitter. Well actually, three of'em.


Dang. Must have $ stacked to the ceiling. That's gotta be annoying.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 6, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Now I do agree with that. But where I come from there's not much of that wood around. LOTS of hard maples,  menageries of oak, and Osage orange. Id fire the furnace up before I split that by hand.



Oh and I feel for you guys without a couple a ton of help. Some of that stuff looks knarly. 

It's hard work but for some people, the only exercise they get.

Burning wood, saving money. No gym membership needed here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Dang. Must have $ stacked to the ceiling. That's gotta be annoying.



I suffer through it.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 7, 2014)

Rossco said:


> Oh and I feel for you guys without a couple a ton of help. Some of that stuff looks knarly.
> 
> It's hard work but for some people, the only exercise they get.
> 
> Burning wood, saving money. No gym membership needed here.


Im a one man crew as well. I'm about sick of the 35T Huskee. Got all the hoses and filters dangling from the bottom, and a real pain to move by hand. Couple that with PIA wood to CSS...it gets tiring.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 7, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I suffer through it.


I hear $100 bills make for good kindling. Try it and get back to us.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2014)

They do.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 7, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Im a one man crew as well. I'm about sick of the 35T Huskee. Got all the hoses and filters dangling from the bottom, and a real pain to move by hand. Couple that with PIA wood to CSS...it gets tiring.



Ah there's nothing better than a nice CSS row of gold. 

We did a load at a friends with a splitter. Heavy to move, slow to split and it didn't split like an axe. 

Defo good for the big rounds. Once in half, one hit, one split after with the Fiskars.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 7, 2014)

MTD 27 ton splitter. It's been reliable other than the cradle bolts which snap off if you don't pay attention and get a split jammed between the beam and cradle. It's also a bit slower than I would like ... but for me it beats splitting with a maul and has pretty much split everything I've put on it.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 7, 2014)

Using the 22T Huskee with a homemade side cradle. While it certainly could have been designed a little better I'm happy with it. Best $900 so far in the wood heat world I'm in. So far only 1 real nasty "ugly" that it could not handle.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 7, 2014)

what is the benefit from moving to a <35 ton from what you have now?


----------



## mustash29 (Oct 7, 2014)

31 Ton MTD here.  I got mine "used" from some "in town" guy who had 2 huge oaks taken down.  He might have ran 5 gal of fuel through it max.  Paid 1200 instead of 1600.  I have yet to find something it can't split.

I added 12x12 extension wings to the log cradles to make them into tables, works great.  It is very heavy to move by hand, about 750 lbs, so I added a tow bracket to my bagger mount on the tractor.

I've changed the hyd oil & filter once, engine oil yearly, new air filter.  I removed a mouse nest form the blower housing & fixed the ignition kill (ground) wire that the critters ate through.

Operationally, a fantastic splitter.


----------



## jotul? (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been eying up a Timberwolf to replace my troy bilt. One throw of the lever = six splits. 2K though.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2014)

I also have a Huskee 35-ton splitter (2009 build), and it has never given me issues.

I agree--it is on the heavy side to move by hand.  There are better balanced splitters (less tongue weight) that are easier to move than mine.  All the I&O machines I've used excel in this aspect.

Sometimes I wish its 15s cycle time were faster.  If I were purchasing a splitter of this type, I'd go for the DHT 28-ton splitter with its 11 second cycle time or one of the I&O fast cycle splitters. 

In the 35-ton splitter's favor, its very rare that a log will cause the pump to jump into its slower second stage, so I do save time that way.

As far as cycle time goes, I've been tempted to get a Super Split.  The idea of keeping the 35-ton hydraulic splitter for the big nasties is tempting, but I'm thinking I'll make the decision on whether to keep it after using the SS for a while.  Why have all that $$ tied up in splitters when I can blow it on more chainsaws and beer?


----------



## bhd21478 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a 27 ton Troy built with a honda motor.It starts first or second pull every time.It also uses very little gas.What makes it a great splitter is that it's my father in laws who just put in a geothermal system,so it's free to use.It a good one and reasonably priced.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought a four foot old American on CL. great buy put a four-way on it no problems! used high end splitter is what I went for. I picked up a new old stock 19hp kohler for backup just in case. easy to move by hand and affordable. cycle time is fast if I return it too far I just throw 2-3 pieces on depending on length.


----------



## scooby074 (Oct 7, 2014)

Splitter...  .

I prefer my processor.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Oct 7, 2014)

http://nwct.craigslist.org/for/4702836736.html

good deal for this one. little far from Illinois


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Oct 7, 2014)

scooby074 said:


> Splitter...  .
> I prefer my processor.


Your pic did not come through?


----------



## scooby074 (Oct 7, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Your pic did not come through?



Maybe refresh the page? It shows on mine.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Oct 7, 2014)

scooby074 said:


> Maybe refresh the page? It shows on mine


Got it now! That looks interesting.
I love the Irony: processor dumping into a manual wheelbarrow!


----------



## fossil (Oct 7, 2014)

My splitters.  Not shown is a little electric on a stand I use inside my shop during burning season for re-splitting stuff that comes out of the shed bigger than the shop stove likes to eat.  It takes smaller bites than the big Lopi in the house.  Rick


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 7, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I also have a Huskee 35-ton splitter (2009 build), and it has never given me issues.
> 
> I agree--it is on the heavy side to move by hand.  There are better balanced splitters (less tongue weight) that are easier to move than mine.  All the I&O machines I've used excel in this aspect.
> 
> ...



Do you have an I&O splitter?


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Do you have an I&O splitter?



No.  My current splitter is the Huskee 35-ton model.  Three local (not Home Depot, etc.) equipment rental places around me have them available, and I've used them in the past.  They are quality machines.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 7, 2014)

I called around to I&O dealers. They didn't even know if they were dealers anymore since they haven't had any shipments in. Heard this from 2 different ones. One told me that I&O was bought out. So I called I&O and politely asked what the deal was. He didt hide anything. Admitted they were bought bought. Didn't hide from the Skepticism floating around since they'd been bought out. He put it simply that, I'm not going to find a dealer with them on hand. That best thing to do is rent one. Then call them up if I'm satisfied and go from there. He said I&O now wasn't going to compromise quality. Lastly he explained that if anything, it's harder to get hands on one because they've gotten stricter with quality and who can and can't sell. Regardless, "Bill" wasn't hiding that I&O was bought. And he wasn't hiding that I&O had questions surrounding it. I was pretty impressed. Now I just need to find a rental company that has one to try.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 7, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> No.  My current splitter is the Huskee 35-ton model.  Three local (not Home Depot, etc.) equipment rental places around me have them available, and I've used them in the past.  They are quality machines.



That Huskee is just too much. Its not bad, aside from the coughing and sputtering Techumseh. My FIL gave it to me. My BIL used it with FIL. When I got it, it didn't run. So I put $200 in it. Now, BIL has darkened my doorstep and apparently thinks it's "his" to come grab at anytime. So, long story short...I'm done with it.


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm heavily considering this one:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_594051-74081-101507_?productId=50223053

Seems highly regarded, price dependent, by most on Arboristsite.  Once I get my hands on a 10% off coupon, it sweetens the deal even more.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting.  I hadn't heard anything regarding I&O being acquired, but a quick check on the I&O and Brave websites shows their not being headquartered in Illinois anymore.  They are listed under Great Northern Equipment in Rogers, MN.  I hope the quality level is kept.

Considering the success of SpeeCo splitters in big box stores, online retailers, Home Depot rental centers, and local rental centers, I'm not surprised that the more expensive USA made I&O is a target for merger/acquisition.

FYI, Blount, Inc, is the parent company for Oregon, SpeeCo, Huskee, and other rebadged splitters like Bad Boy and CountyLine.  I never confirmed a connection, but the DHT splitter design also has a lot in common with SpeeCo/Huskee and they're also in Colorado and are located only 20 miles apart.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> That Huskee is just too much. Its not bad, aside from the coughing and sputtering Techumseh. My FIL gave it to me. My BIL used it with FIL. When I got it, it didn't run. So I put $200 in it. Now, BIL has darkened my doorstep and apparently thinks it's "his" to come grab at anytime. So, long story short...I'm done with it.



LOL, I quit buying equipment with Tecumseh engines a long time ago.  My Huskee came with a good B&S engine that, although being a little louder than a comparable Honda, has never given me trouble.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 7, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> LOL, I quit buying equipment with Tecumseh engines a long time ago.  My Huskee came with a good B&S engine that, although being a little louder than a comparable Honda, has never given me trouble.


It was gifted to me. I wouldn't buy anything with a Techumseh.


----------



## mustash29 (Oct 7, 2014)

I've always had B&S motors on all my small stuff, basically never had an issue.

My MTD snowblower, 8 hp 26" has the Techumseh.  Granted it only gets used a few months of the year, but it also has never had an issue.  I drain the fuel, run the carb dry & put a dribble of 10w-30 in the plug hole each spring.  Next winter a fresh drink of 87 octane and it fires on the 1st or 2nd pull, smokes like crazy for a bit due to the oil burning off.

Funniest thing, a few springs ago I did the storage maintenance.  The motor was still pretty warm from running the carb dry.  I did the oil thing, left the plug wire off & rolled it over to distribute the oil.  The darn thing began dieseling on me, sounded like a 15 hp for those few seconds, LOL.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 7, 2014)

nmcqueen469 said:


> I'm heavily considering this one:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_594051-74081-101507_?productId=50223053
> 
> Seems highly regarded, price dependent, by most on Arboristsite.  Once I get my hands on a 10% off coupon, it sweetens the deal even more.


Looks like a legitimate splitter. 10 second full stroke cycle. That's better than the Ariens 22 ton.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2014)

Based on specs and firewood forum reviews, I'd be happy to own that DHT 22-ton.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a 27 ton troy bilt and have had good luck with it so far. My only complaint is its a little slow. We also have a old 2 way splitter that used to run off a tractor pto. We just finished putting a gas motor on it to run the pump. Also has an axle and hitch so we can pull it around with the 4wheeler or truck and use the tractor to load blocks. You can sure get some wood split with that thing with it splitting both ways. I will try to get some pictures of on here to show you guys


----------



## osagebow (Oct 8, 2014)

Love the huskee 22. can drag it around by hand a bit, and goes vertical. that was the reason I didn't get  the powerhorse. ( I had to do a lot of 25" or so oak in the woods).
I don't mind lifting 18" or so rounds, and would have gone with the bi-directional if i had mostly smaller trees on hand, i'm sure it  out splits mine with them.

What kinda stuff do you get most of the time? There's the rub.


----------



## DickRussell (Oct 8, 2014)

I bought TSC's "CountyLine" (aka Huskee/SpeeCo) 22-ton six days ago. It sure rattles a lot while being trailered over secondary roads. Fortunately most of my trailering will be about 200 feet at a time. I need to do the five-hour oil change now. I find I run it in the vertical position, for now anyway, as most of my rounds are rather large and heavy maple, and which I'm glad I don't have to split by hand. On the first bite into a round, the thing sounds like it can't split the round for just an instant, then there's a great croaking/cracking sound as the split goes across the piece. This splitter is all I need, as my burn rate isn't even two cords a year. 

At first I thought that for storage in the garage I would put the beam vertical, push it up against the wall, and unbolt the tongue assembly, which would give me just a 40" projection out from the wall. But I find that it goes the other way into a corner, and the usual assortment of light garage-stored stuff packs around it conveniently. Moving it within the garage is easy enough, although once I put the beam vertical I find I have to retract the support leg into the tongue so as to lower the hitch nearly t the floor so as to get the end plate of the beam enough off the floor that I can maneuver it into the corner. Awkward, but how many times a year will I have to do that anyway? Overall, I like it; nice toy.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 8, 2014)

nmcqueen469 said:


> I'm heavily considering this one:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_594051-74081-101507_?productId=50223053
> 
> Seems highly regarded, price dependent, by most on Arboristsite.  Once I get my hands on a 10% off coupon, it sweetens the deal even more.


I went to Lowes and looked at one. It's a little shoddy. IMO. There was a lot of slop and slap where the ram connects to the flange on the beam. I can just see the wedge binding in the races that it glides in and snapping something not fun. Needless to say, I'm not buying this.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 8, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I went to Lowes and looked at one. It's a little shoddy. IMO. There was a lot of slop and slap where the ram connects to the flange on the beam. I can just see the wedge binding in the races that it glides in and snapping something not fun. Needless to say, I'm not buying this.



I thought the same thing when I first saw that design on SpeeCo/Huskee splitters years ago.  It actually works very well and doesn't bind, in my experience.

I don't know if Lowes will give a demonstration with actual rounds to split, but TSC will.


----------



## lindnova (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a Huskee 22 ton works well for me.  The Dirty Hand Tools splitters are looking good too and a little more hydraulic flow and speed. 

I agree the cylinder moves some and wood can get pinched under the wedge, but not a big deal.  The thing has been through a lot in a year and is still just like new.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 8, 2014)

osagebow said:


> Love the huskee 22. can drag it around by hand a bit, and goes vertical. that was the reason I didn't get  the powerhorse. ( I had to do a lot of 25" or so oak in the woods).
> I don't mind lifting 18" or so rounds, and would have gone with the bi-directional if i had mostly smaller trees on hand, i'm sure it  out splits mine with them.
> 
> What kinda stuff do you get most of the time? There's the rub.


Ive got a lot of trees on several acres so I'm pretty picky. I mostly cut down oaks, sugar maples, some hickory (don't like cutting them up too much) and some hedge - the good stuff. I have probably a 2 cords of hedge. And to be honest, that's enough to last me a long time. I just mix it in.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 8, 2014)

Boat loads of black locust. Which, that's the gravy train there.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 8, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I thought the same thing when I first saw that design on SpeeCo/Huskee splitters years ago.  It actually works very well and doesn't bind, in my experience.
> 
> I don't know if Lowes will give a demonstration with actual rounds to split, but TSC will.


That's exaxtly what pisses me off. No one wants to fire their splitter up and SHOW me what I'm wanting to buy. I'm literally saying "please take my money" and none of them will do it. Buchhietts is having a "chainsaw days" and pulling out all the stops. Letting people run saws, splitters, etc. Thats this weekend. I'm gonna go check out the Ariens 22T with the Subaru.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Buchheits?


Kool_hand_Looke said:


> That's exaxtly what pisses me off. No one wants to fire their splitter up and SHOW me what I'm wanting to buy. I'm literally saying "please take my money" and none of them will do it. Buchhietts is having a "chainsaw days" and pulling out all the stops. Letting people run saws, splitters, etc. Thats this weekend. I'm gonna go check out the Ariens 22T with the Subaru.


 Buchheits?  Where are you located? I live in southeast mo. We have a buchheits in our town.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 8, 2014)

duramaxman05 said:


> Buchheits?
> 
> Buchheits?  Where are you located? I live in southeast mo. We have a buchheits in our town.


We're neighbors. I'm a flat land Illinois dirt farmer. You must be one of those Mizzurah rock farmers. Lol. I'm about an hour from St. Louis. 

I freakin love Buccheits.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> We're neighbors. I'm a flat land Illinois dirt farmer. You must be one of those Mizzurah rock farmers. Lol. I'm about an hour from St. Louis.
> 
> I freakin love Buccheits.


Yeah I live an hour south of st louis in perryville.  And actually I work for earthworks and deal with stone. Lol.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 8, 2014)

duramaxman05 said:


> Yeah I live an hour south of st louis in perryville.  And actually I work for earthworks and deal with stone. Lol.


Lol. I swear everyone I know from Missouri has had something to do with rock. Perryville is down by Potosi isn't it? Or is it by Flat River? I worked with some guys from that area at Alberici.


----------



## Dunragit (Oct 9, 2014)

15 ton Iron and Oak, very easy to move and store, good for splits up to 19" long.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Lol. I swear everyone I know from Missouri has had something to do with rock. Perryville is down by Potosi isn't it? Or is it by Flat River? I worked with some guys from that area at Alberici.


Perryville is right across the river from chester. I have heard of alberici. My dad works in st louis for aalco wrecking and have heard talk of the name alberici.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 9, 2014)

Dunragit said:


> 15 ton Iron and Oak, very easy to move and store, good for splits up to 19" long.


I&O was aquired. Not very easy to get your hands on one now.


----------



## tomc585 (Oct 9, 2014)

I also do most by hand but.....I have no complaints about my Troybilt 27 ton. If I had to do it again I would consider a full beam design. Power wise ever since I rebuilt my hydraulic cylinder (previous owner trashed it) I haven't come across anything I couldn't split. Just be smart about how you load it.


----------



## RevJim708 (Oct 9, 2014)

Last month in Sept. I bought the Lowe's Dirty Hands Tools Log Splitter 22 Ton. It came with all the fluids. So I was ready to go. I have ran about 2 cord thru it and it works great. I also ran some real narley knotted oak wood. It struggled through it , but it did split the knots.  I was trying to buy the log catcher from them and was having a lot of trouble trying to contacting them. Well the company was so nice that, when I did contact them, they sent me the log catcher for FREE plus Free Shipping...............
I also went to the hardware and bought a 1 inch inside diameter washer to take up the slop at the rear of the piston which worked out great. The piston is tight and works real nice. I would buy the Dirty Hands Splitter again. I paid $989.00.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 9, 2014)

RevJim708 said:


> Last month in Sept. I bought the Lowe's Dirty Hands Tools Log Splitter 22 Ton. It came with all the fluids. So I was ready to go. I have ran about 2 cord thru it and it works great. I also ran some real narley knotted oak wood. It struggled through it , but it did split the knots.  I was trying to buy the log catcher from them and was having a lot of trouble trying to contacting them. Well the company was so nice that, when I did contact them, they sent me the log catcher for FREE plus Free Shipping...............
> I also went to the hardware and bought a 1 inch inside diameter washer to take up the slop at the rear of the piston which worked out great. The piston is tight and works real nice. I would buy the Dirty Hands Splitter again. I paid $989.00.


I had thought of a washer or square shim, but just figured the Ariens 22T that comes with a cradle and a Subaru engine for $150 more...and I'm not shimming anything up...would be better fit. For me at least. Lowes didn't want anything to do with me asking them to start it up for me. That didn't help.


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 10, 2014)

I've got the DHT 22 ton.  It only had about 3 cords through it so far, but I'm very happy with it.  I like the shorter cycle time compared to the others in the same class and I personally think it's built very well.   I wouldn't be afraid of the Husky (or whatever they are now) 22 ton either, but I have a feeling that DHT is much better on customer service.  I originally wanted the Ariens (mostly because of the Subaru engine) but I've seen a few major failures on that one on various forums.  It seems like Ariens always takes care of the problem, but it's something you shouldn't have to deal with in the first place.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I've got the DHT 22 ton.  It only had about 3 cords through it so far, but I'm very happy with it.  I like the shorter cycle time compared to the others in the same class and I personally think it's built very well.   I wouldn't be afraid of the Husky (or whatever they are now) 22 ton either, but I have a feeling that DHT is much better on customer service.  I originally wanted the Ariens (mostly because of the Subaru engine) but I've seen a few major failures on that one on various forums.  It seems like Ariens always takes care of the problem, but it's something you shouldn't have to deal with in the first place.


Could you lead me to these links?


----------



## Fred Wright (Oct 10, 2014)

When we installed the wood burner three years ago we got a 16-ton Ramsplitter electric. It's all pro-grade in a small package, can do up to 19" rounds if memory serves. It's been a good one, have run many a cord through it. I love the small size, can roll it around by hand if needed. It's available in a gas engine version as well.

I take down a sweet gum every year for shoulder season wood. The Ramsplitter tears through that stuff easily. Only time I've been able to stall it was in a big gum round with a hard crotch.

The 20-something-ton splitters have their uses but we haven't needed that much splitter.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

Fred Wright said:


> When we installed the wood burner three years ago we got a 16-ton Ramsplitter electric. It's all pro-grade in a small package, can do up to 19" rounds if memory serves. It's been a good one, have run many a cord through it. I love the small size, can roll it around by hand if needed. It's available in a gas engine version as well.
> 
> I take down a sweet gum every year for shoulder season wood. The Ramsplitter tears through that stuff easily. Only time I've been able to stall it was in a big gum round with a hard crotch.
> 
> The 20-something-ton splitters have their uses but we haven't needed that much splitter.


That's the boat I'm in with the 35 ton. I guess a 35 MIGHT have its uses but it's over kill for me. The 20+ ton would suit me well. I split a LOT of large oaks vertically. Usually just in halves and some in .25, then horizontal. I like the Ariens because it comes with log cradle.


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 10, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Could you lead me to these links?



Links for what?  The other splitters?  Or the failures on the Ariens?


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> Links for what?  The other splitters?  Or the failures on the Ariens?


Failures on Ariens.


----------



## mellow (Oct 10, 2014)

I looked at all the splitters a few years back and ended up getting the Troybilt 27 ton at Lowes.  It had been sitting on the floor for a while so the manager gave me a deal I couldn't turn down, got the extended warranty for any breakage (non so far) then I got a real 4 way wedge for it, helps with the slow cycle times.  I have run quite a few cords through it and it starts up everytime with the Honda motor even when it sits over the summer outside under a tarp.

It is actually one of my tools I can depend on.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

mellow said:


> I looked at all the splitters a few years back and ended up getting the Troybilt 27 ton at Lowes.  It had been sitting on the floor for a while so the manager gave me a deal I couldn't turn down, got the extended warranty for any breakage (non so far) then I got a real 4 way wedge for it, helps with the slow cycle times.  I have run quite a few cords through it and it starts up everytime with the Honda motor even when it sits over the summer outside under a tarp.
> 
> It is actually one of my tools I can depend on.


I'm 6'3". That Troy Bilt is too short for me.


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 10, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Failures on Ariens.



Here's a link from this site.  Do a search over on arborist site, I'm pretty sure I've seen similar failures over there.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ariens-splitter-wedge-broke-only-5-months.131238/


----------



## Ashful (Oct 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> They do.


Disposing of the mis-prints?


----------



## tomc585 (Oct 10, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I'm 6'3". That Troy Bilt is too short for me.


I use it vertically and sit on a log, I'm 6'.


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a Home made One. So far it has been awesome. Tows good, splits good, never had an issue and I use it* a lot*. The Honda Motor is 5.5 HP and starts first pull every time and it's quiet. Got it for $500 on Craiglist.


----------



## mellow (Oct 10, 2014)

Didn't know we were getting into ergonomics of splitting here, put bigger tires on it.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 10, 2014)

OP is interested in getting a new splitter and what we like/dislike about ours.  Of course, ergonomics is part of it.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

tomc585 said:


> I use it vertically and sit on a log, I'm 6'.


I loathe splitting vertical.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

mellow said:


> Didn't know we were getting into ergonomics of splitting here, put bigger tires on it.


Or just buy my wood. Right?


----------



## mellow (Oct 10, 2014)

From everything so far it sounds like the perfect solution.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

mellow said:


> From everything so far it sounds like the perfect solution.


I guess it's uncool to actually want to know what im dropping possibly a couple grand on. I guess I should just walk in and get another piece of crap splitter like the 35T Huskee I have. I took advice on the I&O. I called them. They were bought out. Impossible to walk in and buy one. I took advice and looked at the one at the DHT. Sorry that thing was a piece of crap too. I've mentioned several times that I was interested in 22T splitters. Not the 27T Troy Bilt which keeps being repeated. And is like 2 foot off the ground.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

Not only that, but if I'm going to be bending over that much with the Troy Bilt, I might as well split by hand. What joke.


----------



## mellow (Oct 10, 2014)

I am 5'11 and it is just fine for me, I would actually like it shorter for some of the bigger pieces.

Sounds like you need to customize what is out there, I was serious about putting bigger tires on the troy bilt, either that or build your own.  no joke...


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

See, now that you're not making snarky remarks, that's something I hadn't thought of. The larger rounds on a shorter splitter makes absolute sense. Since I can't stand splitting vertical. I most muscle up what I can.


----------



## mellow (Oct 10, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Since I can't stand splitting vertical.



That is half your problem, you need to be sitting on a milk crate


----------



## scooby074 (Oct 10, 2014)

For an awesome out of the box splitter, check out the Splitfire.  Not cheap though.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 10, 2014)

mellow said:


> That is half your problem, you need to be sitting on a milk crate


Brother...I can get real lazy real quick. That's the last thing I need.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 10, 2014)

I also prefer splitting horizontal, but wouldn't be without a splitter that can go vertical.  I bring home a lot of BIG rounds (more than half over 40" diameter... once a 60" diameter oak), and there's just no way you're going to get a 40" round up onto a splitter.






Yeah, it's just a Huskee 22 ton, but I've not run into anything I could move, that it couldn't split.  I went with the 22-ton because it has a much faster cycle time than the 28-ton, due to using the same pump on both models.

A note on I&O, they do make two versions of most of their splitters.  For example, in their 22 ton equivalent, you can buy a homeowner grade I&O with a 12 second cycle time, or a commercial grade unit with a 6-second cycle time.  I used to rent one of the commercial I&O 22 ton machines locally, and it did stall in rounds my cheap 22-ton Huskee goes thru without trouble (albeit slowly...).


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 11, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I guess it's uncool to actually want to know what im dropping possibly a couple grand on. I guess I should just walk in and get another piece of crap splitter like the 35T Huskee I have. I took advice on the I&O. I called them. They were bought out. Impossible to walk in and buy one. I took advice and looked at the one at the DHT. Sorry that thing was a piece of crap too. I've mentioned several times that I was interested in 22T splitters. Not the 27T Troy Bilt which keeps being repeated. And is like 2 foot off the ground.



A LOT of wood has been split with the Huskee splitters of all sizes.  I'm sure the same will be said about DHT tools after they've been out awhile longer.  If you think their products are crap and can't find I&O, I think your best option is to custom build something.  Clearly your standards are higher than the rest of us that get by fine with crappy big box store splitters.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2014)

By the time you hoisted that up there I'd be onto the next one.


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 13, 2014)

Danno77 said:


> By the time you hoisted that up there I'd be onto the next one.



Sorry that you been offended . The posts will be deleted and I will post no more .


----------



## Prichan (Oct 13, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I'm in the market for a log splitter. A new one. 35 tons is simply just too much. So let's see/hear how much you love/hate your fluid power splitter. Which I'm sure this is also where the wise @$$3$ will pipe up and talk about their trusty 30lb maul.


I got an Ariens 27 Ton splitter last year, works vertical and horizontal, so far I am happy with it and it has split everything I have thrown at it. Got a 0% financing deal on it, 3 year warranty, so not a bad deal. Also bought an Ariens snowblower along with it.


----------



## Prichan (Oct 13, 2014)

Ariens 27 ton


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 13, 2014)

hobbyheater said:


> Sorry that you been offended . The posts will be deleted and I will post no more .


I'm not offended. Just trying to figure out what's easier and/or faster about having to hoist and split over rolling the danged thing up to the splitter. Judging by your reaction, perhaps you are the offended one.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

Prichan said:


> I got an Ariens 27 Ton splitter last year, works vertical and horizontal, so far I am happy with it and it has split everything I have thrown at it. Got a 0% financing deal on it, 3 year warranty, so not a bad deal. Also bought an Ariens snowblower along with it.


I ended up getting the 22 ton Ariens. I'm pretty pleased with it. No, I'm very pleased with it. It's easy to move by hand, easy to stand vertical, and it split everything I threw at it...including 40-46" rounds of oak. I really like the cycle time and the log cradle as well. 

I should not, I really like your stacks. I can barely stack mine in a line with out them falling over at some point. I'm not even gin a try what you've got going on.


----------



## JrCRXHF (Oct 13, 2014)

I got a huskey 22 ton. I had to rebuild the carb after sitting for 3 months this summer. Looks like i will be running stable ethanol treatment in every tank. But so far it seems to work really well and i have not ran into anything it won't split yet.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2014)

hobbyheater said:


> Sorry that you been offended . The posts will be deleted and I will post no more .


Chillax, man.  Dano made a valid observation.  We all have different ways of getting the job done, and each one has its pros and cons.  You just have to decide what works for you.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

Joful said:


> Chillax, man.  Dano made a valid observation.  We all have different ways of getting the job done, and each one has its pros and cons.  You just have to decide what works for you.


Agreed. I strive for quickest + easiest. If it'd only take me 2 more hours to hoist a round up and I'm not killing my back...I'm on board.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought a I&O brand new this past spring, I got the 20ton fast cycle with a Honda gx270, I have the option of splitting vertical or horizontal, I love doing both. My cycle time is about 8 seconds from start to full return, (very fast) 20ton seems like more than enough, I have gone through some very knotty oak's and maples and haven't had a piece I could not split yet. My local hardware store did a special order for me, I just had to ask. All in all I spent like $2,400 (including cradles) 
My friend had the same unit that is about 6 years older than mine, there have been some changes, The new is not a full I-beam, the top plate is welded to the bottom, the bottom plate is noticeably thinner than the top, they did improve on the "log stops" by welding in a gusset for more support. It also seems that they improved how the ram / ibeam sits connected to the wheels. The log cradles are still as cheesey as the old ones, (I&O need to re-design them so the sit lower than the splitting plate, they are meant to cradle the log, no hold the log. At the end of the day I'm very happy with my splitter, If something should happen to mine I would order another identical one no questions asked. Also it might help for you to know I have split about 30 cords with this unit since the spring, if there was wear and tare it would start to show by now.


----------



## mellow (Oct 13, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> Also it might help for you to know I have split about 30 cords with this unit since the spring, if there was wear and tare it would start to show by now.



Wow, now that is some back yard wood processing, about 6 cords a month.  Now that is a full time weekend job in sweltering heat, nice to hear it didn't overheat.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 13, 2014)

The cylinder did get a little warm, I wouldn't push it over the limit. I did 13 cords for me back in March & April when I first got her, then helped the neighbor with about 1 cord. Went over to my mom & dads and did about 5 cord in the beginning of May, did another 3 cord at my buddies memorial day weekend, took the summer off, did another 2 cord in September at same buddies house (he's on the two year plan lol) then literally pushed 5 cords through her these past (2) weeks at another friends who got a huge log length load, also has the older of I&O splitters. We ran (2) splittes those weekends, one would be vertical to quarter up the logs average diameter was about 20" with a few larger ones mixed in, the other would take the quarters an split them to a burnable size.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> The cylinder did get a little warm, I wouldn't push it over the limit. I did 13 cords for me back in March & April when I first got her, then helped the neighbor with about 1 cord. Went over to my mom & dads and did about 5 cord in the beginning of May, did another 3 cord at my buddies memorial day weekend, took the summer off, did another 2 cord in September at same buddies house (he's on the two year plan lol) then literally pushed 5 cords through her these past (2) weeks at another friends who got a huge log length load, also has the older of I&O splitters. We ran (2) splittes those weekends, one would be vertical to quarter up the logs average diameter was about 20" with a few larger ones mixed in, the other would take the quarters an split them to a burnable size.


Man, I'd have a hard time spending that money on something I can't see with my own eyes. When I called I&O the guy was pretty much like, "I hate to say it but it's gonna be like that for a while too." Apparently they want to be more commercial than sell residential. That's what I got. I was ready to spend that much but I wasn't going to sit on my thumbs and wait hoping Id like it.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with this
Ariens. It's no 6/8 second stroke, but it is 10/11 seconds. And I'll take that over the 20 second 35 ton.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 13, 2014)

True, I just get nervous with things from big box stores, they seem to be mass produced to a scale that allows little quality control, in my own opinion, its like buying a tractor, you can get a scag, or ex-mark, or you can buy a deer from HD or Lowes and find out that the same deer is made in the same factory as the huskquvarna, cub-cadet, murry, and troy built. I went with the I&O because I never met someone that had anything bad to say about it, plus all the rental places use that brand as there rental units, so you know that they can take the abuse


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> True, I just get nervous with things from big box stores, they seem to be mass produced to a scale that allows little quality control, in my own opinion, its like buying a tractor, you can get a scag, or ex-mark, or you can buy a deer from HD or Lowes and find out that the same deer is made in the same factory as the huskquvarna, cub-cadet, murry, and troy built. I went with the I&O because I never met someone that had anything bad to say about it, plus all the rental places use that brand as there rental units, so you know that they can take the abuse


Absolutely. I read a lot about the Ariens, which I bought from a farm supply store $200 cheaper than the dealer the next town over. The one thing I liked, is Ariens apparently takes care of warranty stuff no questions asked. And the Subaru engine. Read a lot about it and people are very pleased with it. I guess it's up there with the Honda engines. 

Just out of curiosity, what do you do for an I&O warranty claim?


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> True, I just get nervous with things from big box stores, they seem to be mass produced to a scale that allows little quality control, in my own opinion, its like buying a tractor, you can get a scag, or ex-mark, or you can buy a deer from HD or Lowes and find out that the same deer is made in the same factory as the huskquvarna, cub-cadet, murry, and troy built. I went with the I&O because I never met someone that had anything bad to say about it, plus all the rental places use that brand as there rental units, so you know that they can take the abuse


And speaking of Exmark and Scagg, I've always had a hankerin for a ZT mower. I have 5 acres of lawn to mow and my trusty steed (1964 Cub Low Boy) just takes forever. Well my wife has a habit of "let's just get that one...3 times because it's 'cheaper'". When in the end it's not. So FINALLY she's been convinced that a GOOD semipro/commercial grade mower will last as long as that Low Boy and its worth the money; provided its taken care of. 

I'm glad to report, ZT mower shopping is in the forseeable future!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 13, 2014)

Awesome on the future mower shopping, I have the paper work for the warranty info, I'll be honest, I didn't look through it, I know my guy at the hardware store told me that if I have any problems let him know and he'll call them directly being that they buy (for rentals) 5 of those splitters every other year and get all om parts through them.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I'm pretty happy with this
> Ariens. It's no 6/8 second stroke, but it is 10/11 seconds. And I'll take that over the 20 second 35 ton.


Yep.  My thinking was along the same lines, esp. as countless current and past hearth.com'ers have had the Huskee 22-ton, and all claim they've not run into many things it wouldn't split.  Give me cycle time over excess rarely-needed force, any day.



Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Man, I'd have a hard time spending that money on something I can't see with my own eyes. When I called I&O the guy was pretty much like, "I hate to say it but it's gonna be like that for a while too."


You can see and try it, as this is a very popular splitter with rental centers.  Just find your closest rental place, and you can give it a 24-hour test drive.  Honestly, I have not seen any bad reviews of the I&O's on this forum, and just the fact that this is the choice of many rental shops is a testament to their durability, if nothing else.



Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I'm glad to report, ZT mower shopping is in the forseeable future!


I can highly recommend the JD ZTrak 757.  I put a lot of miles on mine every year, and after almost 6 years I'm still a year off from hitting the 500 hours yearly design usage.  It's fast, fun, and a very solid machine, if you have the pocket book for it.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

Joful said:


> Yep.  My thinking was along the same lines, esp. as countless current and past hearth.com'ers have had the Huskee 22-ton, and all claim they've not run into many things it wouldn't split.  Give me cycle time over excess rarely-needed force, any day.
> 
> 
> You can see and try it, as this is a very popular splitter with rental centers.  Just find your closest rental place, and you can give it a 24-hour test drive.  Honestly, I have not seen any bad reviews of the I&O's on this forum, and just the fact that this is the choice of many rental shops is a testament to their durability, if nothing else.
> ...


Just so I don't get stuck on the phone with a dealer...how much are we talking? My pocket book is about $8000 deep.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 13, 2014)

In 2008-9 when I was in the market for a new splitter, I strongly considered I&O 20-ton fast cycle model.  If a super good deal on my Huskee 35-ton (15s cycle time, B&S engine) hadn't come along, I would have pulled the trigger on that I&O.

It's funny you mention ZTR's.  My 500 hour Husqvarna lawn tractor was falling apart and is a little slow for the amount of grass I cut, so I started looking at ZTR's as an alternative to dumping a lot of repair money into it.  In the end, I didn't buy a ZTR and bought a new welder instead, lol!  I performed some major surgery on the deck and body with the new Hobart 210 MVP, so I should get a many more years out of it.  I still am drooling over a couple ZTR's though.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Just so I don't get stuck on the phone with a dealer...how much are we talking? My pocket book is about $8000 deep.


22 ton I&O's around here:

residential grade:  $1300
commercial grade:  $2600

The commercial grade unit has a cycle time around 6 seconds, and the residential grade unit is closer to 11 seconds.

$8k on a splitter?  Man, I'm too cheap for that.  I could afford to spend much more, but wouldn't out of principle.  This woodburning thing is supposed to be saving us money, right?


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

Joful said:


> 22 ton I&O's around here:
> 
> residential grade:  $1300
> commercial grade:  $2600
> ...


Lol, sorry about the confusion. The $8000 is for the ZT mower. That'll be out winter savings. How much for the JD 757?


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Lol, sorry about the confusion. The $8000 is for the ZT mower. That'll be out winter savings. How much for the JD 757?


Ah... lol.  At $8k you're in the right neighborhood.  Last I checked, they were $7600 - $10,000, depending on exact configuration.  Mulching deck and bagger are the big price options, which will drive the price toward the high mark.  Feedback on the mulching deck is mixed, as the added complexity causes the commercial guys some headaches and additional maintenance.

_edit:  The JD ZTR's are among the heaviest and most rigidly built.  If you want something built like a tank, you can't beat the Deere's.  However, this does come at a price.  Their super-rigid frame means they don't ride quite as smooth as some of the others, namely Exmark.  In head-to-head comparisons, this is one of the differences you'll find people calling out on the two, with all other competitors being less desirable._


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Oct 13, 2014)

The thought of owning anything John Deere makes me cringe. Only green I've ever been on or around are Olivers. Grew up on IH and Case; 986, 1466, 1086, 2+2, 7120, 7130, etc.

I REALLY like from initial research, the Hustler mowers. And they seem priced just about right in my ballpark. Only thing I want as an attachment is the lawn striper.

BTW, now that I have two log splitters...I bet the farm that my one BIL will have some reason to use the new one. Funny thing is he doesn't even burn firewood. Just yesterday he was searching for reasons to get in my house while I'm at work.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2014)

I grew up on Bolens, Wheel Horse, Deere, and IH... and can say that in every case (pun intended) the three Deere's were the three best tractors I ever owned.  Nothing else even comes close on reliability and trouble-free operation, in my limited experience.

Lawn striper?  Meh.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> Nothing else even comes close on reliability and trouble-free operation


I'll be your huckleberry:  1939 that gets the job done on the back 40.  The hours logged could probably be converted into years.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 14, 2014)

I've owned a lot of old tractors, Jags... although your 1939 does have me beat.  They've all been great machines, but all required more repair or maintenance than my three Deere's, most by a very long shot.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2014)

Virtually zero repairs on this unit in the past 25 years (don't know the history prior to that).  Anyhoo - I was just being a smarty pants. 
This thread is a bit into the weeds at this point.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe, but when you've seen your 40th "cat vs. noncat" or 900th "will this stove meet my clearances" thread, the ones this far into the weeds offer the most entertainment value.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Since we are on the subject of mowers. I love my grasshopper 223 with the 52in rear discharge deck.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 19, 2014)

I like my Menards Forest King 22 ton convertible splitter. I got it new for $699 after a $200 in store credit which I used shortly after on a new kitchen appliance. It doesn't have the best motor but so far so good.


----------



## ibbuckshot (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't know what the power rating is on my homemade splitter ? But I can tell you it has a 12 hp kohler hooked to a 48 inch stroke cylinder and has a 4 way that can be added when necessary. It splits in both directions and has a lift table that keeps my back away from the chiropractors office. I built it sometime around 1985 and has worked just fine ever since. Maybe if I can find out how to post a picture you folks can take a look at it.
I'll have to check out how to do the pics.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 30, 2014)

ibbuckshot said:


> I'll have to check out how to do the pics.


See the "Upload file" button, in the lower right-hand corner of the window where you're typing?  Click that, then browse to wherever you have your photos stored, and select the photos.  It may balk if you have very large photo files, in which case we can talk about how to reduce their size.


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 1, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Why have all that $$ tied up in splitters when I can blow it on more chainsaws and beer?


Never a truer statement uttered 

I have the mixture between these giant gas powered ones and the tiny 5 ton electric ones.  I have a Ramsplitter HV-16 electric.  It has an electric motor which runs a hydraulic pump (just like the big boys, not the little screw type electric).  I like it because I don't use it frequently, and I don't have to worry about fuel lines gumming up, winterizing it, etc.  I got a great deal on mine used, and it has served me well.  I have found very little that it wouldn't split, but it is out there.  Overall it is impressive for it's size.

I split everything at home, so it works for me.  If you need the portability, then it is not for you.  

I may eventually put a gas engine on it, but we shall see.


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 2, 2014)

Thought I would share some pics of my splitter in action.  Here is the little HV 16 in horizontal mode.  I put a pull cart at the foot and when the pull cart fills, I go stack the splits.




Here is some of the nastier stuff it has split.  I have found a few rounds that it wouldn't bust, but for the most part I am happy with it.  It will split stuff that laughs at a maul.  For what I paid for it, I am thrilled, but I got it used.


----------



## Fins59 (Nov 8, 2014)

Am I the only one here who has a Swisher?  Without checking, I think I bought it 8-10 years ago.  I think it was $995.
  28 ton - 7 hp Briggs engine.  Split a whole lot of wood with it.  No problems whatsoever.  Starts 2nd-3rd pull.  Sometimes 1st.  Splits every thing I throw at it.  Horizontal/vertical option.  Got it at a Fleet Farm store. I think Menards also had them for awhile.

Don't see them anymore at the stores.  Asked a manager why no Swishers and he said the $$ numbers don't work out for them.  There's a reason why John Menard is the richest man in Wisconsin.  

Also have a 29" - 14.5 Torque Swisher snow blower.  Also a no-problem machine.


----------



## seabert (Nov 8, 2014)

Rossco said:


> Fiskars. Just lethal.


I have a Fiskars collection of each size from the X-27 down to the hatchet. I also use a couple of vintage crosscut logging saws. Avoiding using any power tools if at all possible. Tough jobs get a Estwing wedge and an Estwing steel hammer. For kindling I use a Pallet Buster deluxe and a beautiful vintage crosscut wood saw.
For power tools I do have a Makita 36V(2x18V) chainsaw, Makita Sawzall, Makita skillsaw. I try to use this stuff as little as possible. However I can easily toss all this stuff in my truck and still come home with good size freebie loads to reach my other goal of paying zero on wood each season. My wood scrounging goes on year round. A little at a time and I have enough.


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 9, 2014)

seabert said:


> I also use a couple of vintage crosscut logging saws.


I would love to get my hands on a few of those.  They are so hard to come by around here.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 10, 2014)

Pretty easy to find around here.  I have two, one single-handed with a 50" cut, and a larger (70"?) two-man'r.  I've passed on the opportunity to bring several others home.  You just need to hit a few old farm / estate sales.


----------

